# This Is Worth Reading!



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

today i read "Free Yourself From Fear" by Valerie Austin...

it is about aspects of hypnosis, hypnotherapy, anxiety, panic attacks and phobias...it is not one of those books basically saying have hypnotherapy done though!

...it talks about a selection of suggestions for overcoming different phobias, anxieties and panic attcks...explains what anxiety and panic attacks are, exercises to encourage the mind and strategies, about stress and trauma....a hell of a lot...but it is a small book which you can read in about an hour...

anyways...to the point of this thread...

a bit (which i have shortened into my own words) helped me come to terms with both dp and dr a bit more...

imagine you are driving down a motorway, one you are familiar with. you may start to day dream, thinking about what you will do when at your destination. you go into an auto-pilot state almost oblivious to your surroundings. you can be in this state of a day dream for a few minutes. when you come out of that trance state, you may realize that you have not noticed the change in scenery or what cars are on the road and even think that if you had not come out of this trance state that you may have caused an accident.

this is the interesting bit....

in fact, when your concious is occupied in this trance state, the subconcious mind comes forward as a protection machanism. it heightens your senses so that if something were to happen in the trance state, you would immediately do something and be in control of the situation. this incredibly sophisticated programme we take for granted and do not even notice....

which is where we come in!

we do notice it!

i am no expert but it feels like my concious is so wrapped up in a trance like state, only staring and observing with no proper interaction and my subconcious is so busy in this auto pilot programme that i am stuck in it!

like a state of hypnosis...being aware of what is going on but in a trance like way...and so the concious is just observing the subconcious all the time...

instead of picking up a glass of water and not thinking about it...we think about what we are doing as the subconcious seems to have more control than the concious....

for some reason reading this book gave me a bit more clarity as to how i am functioning at the moment...it has not eased the anxiety i will admit...but i just have that bit more understanding....

i know hypnotherapy is not the most liked thing as it conveys thoughts of mind control and all that...but read this book if you can....as it is more helpful than you might think!

because if anything...we have performed a form of hypnosis on ourselves it seems!

hope this helps some people


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

wow!

Thats a very good explanation of dp.

I have my very own explanation and this fits my explanation very much.

Stunning!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

Okay I have done some research on this woman and she seems to be like postive-thinking-suggestions-guru-shaman-psychology-hypno-hyper style.

What I am saying is she seems to be like those you-can-be-all-you-want-and-I-teach-you gurus. Being-superman-in-one-hour modern world saviour to increase the productivity up to 100 percent.

Too unscientific and not reality based in my opinion, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2004)

> Too unscientific and not reality based in my opinion, but I might be wrong.


I, 
do you have any idea how big of a role your attitude and beliefs play in your DR/DP/anxiety? A HUGE role. Like Janine said, if you believe in your DR and DP thoughts, they WONT go away. But if you stop believing them, you can free yourself of them. Because you can't rid yourself of something that you still believe in. and that is common sense. and how are you supposed to stop believing them? With a crappy attitude? no. This woman who wrote this book may be a psychobabble-positive-attitude-change-your-life kind of chick, but that doesn't mean her techniques are a load of crap. Seems like your attitude is the load of crap.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2004)

> Seems like your attitude is the load of crap


????
So what?

"Quit smoking in one hour", is that reality based?
This works with very suggestible people only. Because her techniques are based on suggestions. People who are easily influenced by other peoples affirmations (suggestions) might benefit from this, but there are a lot of people that dont get anything out of it. Now if you say they should change their attitude, well, they might as well stick to a sect.

This is what I call "unscientific". Because it is not a reality that can be applied and tested repeatedly in an objective setting.

You point out, kari, that it is about attitude and belief.
Well, this is what I call unscientific. If something is based on attitude and belief it is unscientific by definition.


----------

